# Enable Open/Save/Cancel Prompt when clicking a download...



## Hyphen (Feb 6, 2005)

A while ago I checked the box that says not to ask to open/save a file like a wmv or mpeg when clicking a hyperlink so now it opens automatically. Any way I can take this off?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You didn't say what OS you are using, but should be simular in any. Open a windows explorer window and select *View*> *Folder Options*> *File Types*. Scroll down to the *Windows Media Player Audio/Video file *and click on it. Below it will give the extension as *wmv*, select the *Edit* button, and check the box: *Confirm open after download*. Repeat for each file extension you want.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

You should be able to go to IE options and go to the Advanced tab and reset all defaults. This should prompt you from now on.


----------

